# Karrier harness for shpe2250



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

i have a karrier harness for a salt dogg 2250 that has never been used. Was purchased with several other harnesses. $280 plus shipping


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump 220 plus shipping


----------



## RWS81 (Dec 6, 2014)

How does the karrier controller work ?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

RWS81 said:


> How does the karrier controller work ?


I don't have one. The harness came with several others I bought and I don't have a use for it.


----------



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you possibly stretch that wiring harness into a straight line and then take a picture of the plugs at each end? I'm pretty sure this is the same one that I can use


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

happy said:


> Can you possibly stretch that wiring harness into a straight line and then take a picture of the plugs at each end? I'm pretty sure this is the same one that I can use


Yeah give me a couple minutes


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Socks with sandals...?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump $180 with shipping


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Sold


----------

